# Litespeed Siena



## r900-f3000sl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello, I am really interested in buying a litespeed Siena.
I saw few hours ago a very interesting bike on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=270117610120&rd=1&rd=1

Its a 2005 frame with a custom Headtube, all mount with 2007 components.

Can you give me some advice please!

Thank you

Mark


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Sometime ago I read (here) that the 2006 all Ti is better riding than the 2005 with the carbon seatstay. Scroll downwards or use the search function.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a 2005 Siena with the carbon stays, and I highly recommend the bike. It rides comfortably, and performs well. I've built up a new bike for this year, so the Siena would now be considered my second bike. 

I would give you a comparison to my new bike (Pinarello F4;13) , but no sooner than I finish putting together my new ride I manage to break my hand. Doc says no riding for 6 weeks, I'm going to give it a shot after about 3 weeks.


----------



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

I have an 05, and have to say I love the bike ! I have been over 50mph in France last year. Climbed my brains out on the thing, beat my buddies in sprints. So here is the deal ! Front end is a little flexy, not bad, the rear is solid ! Its has a super aero, head tube and down tube, can you say ti soloist ! Ok , the carbon isnt the best looking but I cant see it when riding it ! So all in all great bike, sure the new one is all ti and I lust over it, but I just cant justify a new one when the one I have does me right. Great bike esp. if ya can get a deal on it !

later !


----------

